

Google prompting users to enroll in Google Wallet - devinrhode2

Today I've been signing up for a few gmail accounts for testing crap, and just in the past few hours noticed that, when you signup for a new gmail account, the second step in the process will be for enrolling in Google Wallet! Screenshot: http://cl.ly/image/2G3H0x3Z3d1Y
======
devinrhode2
They actually updated the whole signup process, now they actually have a tour
of gmail that explains things.

